# Novità e traguardi



## Brain84 (1 Marzo 2019)

Da anni sono frequentatore di questa magnifica community anche se non sempre in modo attivo.
Ogni sera però leggo i post e mi aggiorno nel momento in cui sono più libero.

Ci tenevo a condividere con voi un traguardo che ho appena realizzato nella giornata trascorsa e uno che arriverà da qui a 7 mesi.
Oggi io e la mia ragazza abbiamo firmato il rogito per la nuova casa! 

Sono stati 2 mesi difficili in quanto l’agenzia immobiliare è stata assente e ci siamo dovuti barcamenare tra notai, banche e costruttore (l’abitazione è nuova). Tutto’ora stiamo dietro al geometra e alle varie manovalanze per ultimare il capitolato.
Sono contento perché il mio focus negli ultimi anni è stato riversare ogni sforzo lavorativo ed economico verso la casa. Sono stato in affitto per due anni e da 3 ricercavo casa. Se qualcuno vuole un consiglio ormai mi ritengo abbastanza “sgamato” 

L’altro importante traguardo che vorrei condividere con voi è che il 21 settembre mi sposerò  questo evento era in programma, la casa invece è stata un’opportunità.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Marzo 2019)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Da anni sono frequentatore di questa magnifica community anche se non sempre in modo attivo.
> Ogni sera però leggo i post e mi aggiorno nel momento in cui sono più libero.
> 
> Ci tenevo a condividere con voi un traguardo che ho appena realizzato nella giornata trascorsa e uno che arriverà da qui a 7 mesi.
> ...



Grande! Complimenti per la realizzazione dei tuoi progetti di vita!


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Marzo 2019)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Da anni sono frequentatore di questa magnifica community anche se non sempre in modo attivo.
> Ogni sera però leggo i post e mi aggiorno nel momento in cui sono più libero.
> 
> Ci tenevo a condividere con voi un traguardo che ho appena realizzato nella giornata trascorsa e uno che arriverà da qui a 7 mesi.
> ...



grande!!


----------



## Didaco (1 Marzo 2019)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Da anni sono frequentatore di questa magnifica community anche se non sempre in modo attivo.
> Ogni sera però leggo i post e mi aggiorno nel momento in cui sono più libero.
> 
> Ci tenevo a condividere con voi un traguardo che ho appena realizzato nella giornata trascorsa e uno che arriverà da qui a 7 mesi.
> ...



Congratulazioni ad entrambi! Sulla questione casa, mi rivolgerò sicuramente a te per qualche consiglio!


----------



## admin (1 Marzo 2019)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Da anni sono frequentatore di questa magnifica community anche se non sempre in modo attivo.
> Ogni sera però leggo i post e mi aggiorno nel momento in cui sono più libero.
> 
> Ci tenevo a condividere con voi un traguardo che ho appena realizzato nella giornata trascorsa e uno che arriverà da qui a 7 mesi.
> ...



Grande! Un grosso in bocca al lupo ed auguri per il matrimonio!


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Marzo 2019)

Congratulazioni e auguri!


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Marzo 2019)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Da anni sono frequentatore di questa magnifica community anche se non sempre in modo attivo.
> Ogni sera però leggo i post e mi aggiorno nel momento in cui sono più libero.
> 
> Ci tenevo a condividere con voi un traguardo che ho appena realizzato nella giornata trascorsa e uno che arriverà da qui a 7 mesi.
> ...



Grande!!!!
Felicissimo che un nostro fratello abbia compiuto due passi cosi importanti.
Che la vita ti possa sorridere sempre.
Grazie per aver condiviso con tutti noi il raggiungimento di questi due traguardi.


----------



## Baratti89 (1 Marzo 2019)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Da anni sono frequentatore di questa magnifica community anche se non sempre in modo attivo.
> Ogni sera però leggo i post e mi aggiorno nel momento in cui sono più libero.
> 
> Ci tenevo a condividere con voi un traguardo che ho appena realizzato nella giornata trascorsa e uno che arriverà da qui a 7 mesi.
> ...



Auguri!!


----------

